# Patch, Bull Lurcher, DOB 11.08  Surrey



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Patch, Bull Lurcher, DOB 11.08  Surrey



*Homing Requirements:* Patch needs a family geared to his Lurcher instincts. He has chase instincts and could kill small furries. He needs an "at home situation or very part time" working hours with an active outdoor regime; he currently gets stressed when left. Patch could live with another dog and children, but needs harmony as gets distressed with emotional scenes such as play fighting.

*His Story:* Patch has been in his home since a pup (born Nov.08 ), he grew up with a male dog of the same breed type Greyhound x Staffie. Recently neutered Sept 2010. His owner works full time. Patch has a companion dog yet his mind set is focused on his owner and he gets distressed when left.

*Advert:* Patch is a beautiful dog in looks, temperament and skills. He is still maturing, but so calm around the house in company, perfect for a work from home situation. Patch knows his commands sit, paw, down, fetch. His recall is good, he gets on with other dogs well if properly introduced and regularly plays with a visiting Westie. Patch loves the car and has never been destructive on journeys. He can be destructive when left - this did fade only to come back recently. A focused exercise regime will help to settle him. A companionship home will suit his temperament more.

Patch has elegance itself, his heart is loyal and his manner rather Greyhound! Anyone who has owned a Greyhound will understand Patch and love him for all he is. The affection for people comes through from the bull mix. He can pull on the lead, eager to venture for his walk. He has lived with a 5-6 year old and has visiting children too. He gets excited if anyone play fights and attempts to get involved with little nips, but immediately calms as the energy is settled. He has never bitten. Patch is special, but needs his owner to be around more and to have a more active lifestyle than is possible currently.

* Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found.*

Please visit Patch's thread, in All Breeds Rescue Remedies on our Forum Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Patch, Bull Lurcher, DOB 11.08 - Surrey; Kens as of 5.12 to find out more about him and follow his progress.

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.




For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our volunteer walkers on Patch:

Patch was my first walk today and what a gentleman he is, very calm and very well mannered. He walks past the other dogs nicely, he'll heel if asked and doesn't pull if you let him walk ahead. If you talk to him he's very polite and looks back to let you know he's listening! When we stopped for me to take a photo he stood patiently, but looking this way and that thus 

First I got 









Then 









But finally!









*Patch would love to see in the New Year in a foster home until his forever home comes along. Are you able to foster him?

If you think you could foster Patch then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Patch please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

I met Patch for the first time on our group walk after Christmas. There were two dogs that stood out for me that day and one of them was Patch. He just had such a calm, grounded air and well trained feel about him. Loved the lurcher in him. Such a good boy and a truly nice dog.

Patch had a little nick on his ear today which Margaret checked on, but it soon dried up.

Here are a few pics, not that great and he must be one of the only dogs you need to photograph from both sides as he is so different - it could be two different dogs, but it's all Patch!





Naughty I know, but Margaret wasn't listening so Patch had to get her attention and ask her ever so gently for some treats. He stood up, placed his paw on her hand and smiled at her ... 


I took some video of Patch with Margaret to. I think it shows just how calm and well mannered he is. He doesn't pull, he does a lovely 'instant' sit and will await instruction for a little of Ladylou's fish cake - he loved it so much that he even checked the ground for crumbs! A little treat for you ...

Rescue Remedies - Patch, Bull Lurcher, DOB 11.08 - Gatwick, Surrey on Vimeo

He'd be a really easy boy to foster, he said "you wouldn't even know I was there I'd be so good" ... anyone?! If you think you could foster Patch then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

*If you are interested in re-homing Patch please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Lorraine, one of our talented volunteers who take a mean photo 

I'm so honoured to have met Patch today. He is a lot bigger than I thought and reminds me of Scooby Doo (the cartoon character). Very bouncy at the door, but as soon as I was in he was a gorgeous calm dog. He loved me stoking his face and calling him baby! He went all dreamy eyed and licked his lips - sadly I ran out of time to walk him, but we went for a quick cuddle and photo session. I love him to pieces and can't wait to take him for a proper walk.

On our little walk up the field he was a real gent, but much preferred to sit and have a conversation about what a lovely big baby he is.

He also walked past the other dogs wonderfully and contained himself well when I was having trouble shutting the gate right next to a very over excited Clarke [ another RR rescue dog].

A very bouncy big boy, but he just wants to be loved. I felt bad not taking him out properly, but he didn't seem to mind and was happy to go back to his kennel and take treats oh so gently and give me his (very large) paw. I also think he is actually made of velvet as he is so super soft, like a puppy (I could stroke his ears for hours!)








*Patch is currently in boarding kennels and would really love some time in a foster home until his forever home comes along. If you think you could foster Patch then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in homing Patch please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle. *


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Marie, one of our volunteer kennel walkers:

I took out the lovely Patch yesterday. I have a really soft spot for this boy, he is so loving and desperate for affection. Patch is really coming out of himself. When he first arrived he was a bit timid and shy but now he is bouncy and cheeky and had me laughing all the way round on our walk. Patch did try and climb over the fence into the sheep field which cracked me up and then when we got into the horse field he had a little silly moment and was leaping around, desperate for a run about. But like all lurcher/greyhound types I just called him and stroked his head and he was calm and quiet again.

Who's a handsome boy?!





*Patch is currently in boarding kennels waiting for his forever home to come along. In the meantime, if you think you could foster Patch then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Patch then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay! Our gorgeous boy has found his forever home!


----------

